# Finally The Ducks Show Up



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope everyone had a chance to get out in the marsh this weekend. The ducks finally decided to make an appearance after a long hot and slow October. It never hurts to have a cold front come through to push the birds either. Anyway, a lot of new puddlers and divers made their way to the WMA's this weekend, and it made for some fast shooting action. I saw Swans as far South as Farmington Bay, it will be interesting to see the Swan count this week. We will have to see what this week/weekend brings with the temperatures expected to rise once again and no cold fronts forecasted. It was a fantastic weekend for a Labrador Retriever!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I had to work every day this weekend, and it's been killing me. I'm glad it's finally starting to pick up, though. Looks like a good hunt!


----------



## VaderOrlag (Oct 30, 2014)

I was walking farmington bay this weekend. It was my first weekend out so It was rougher than Lindsay Lohans acting career. Learned a lot though. Ill be out a couple times this week before work. Glad to know there will be birds now.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

VaderOrlag said:


> I was walking farmington bay this weekend. It was my first weekend out so It was rougher than Lindsay Lohans acting career. Learned a lot though. Ill be out a couple times this week before work. Glad to know there will be birds now.


 Take some binos with you and glass around the marsh. It makes locating the ducks so much easier. There are certain spots that consistently draw birds. One day you can go to an area and pass shoot a flyway, another day you can set decoys in a different area and have ducks commit all day. Other places you get a mix of pass shooting and decoying birds. 
Learn where the ducks go at different times of the season, and you will have success.


----------



## VaderOrlag (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Fowlmouth! Yesterday I walked the backside of of turnpin over to dougmiller and then down the frontside of turnpin. I think I saw a number of good areas I would like to revisit. I should bring binos haha!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

VaderOrlag said:


> Thanks Fowlmouth! Yesterday I walked the backside of of turnpin over to dougmiller and then down the frontside of turnpin. I think I saw a number of good areas I would like to revisit. I should bring binos haha!


 Dude! That's a long walk.:shock: Done it several times myself and swear every time that it's the last, but somehow find myself doing it over.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Its about time those birds started showing up! I need to get a pinny for the wall so i can cross that off the list!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> Its about time those birds started showing up! I need to get a pinny for the wall so i can cross that off the list!


 We shot 6 yesterday. They are colored up very well, but the sprigs are just starting to sprout.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> We shot 6 yesterday. They are colored up very well, but the sprigs are just starting to sprout.


Come south in January and I'll get you into some long tails.


----------



## VaderOrlag (Oct 30, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Dude! That's a long walk.:shock: Done it several times myself and swear every time that it's the last, but somehow find myself doing it over.


Yeah, I am a really good pack mule though. It is good to get a nice walk in haha.


----------

